

The ultimate weapon against GamerGate time-wasters: a 1960s chat bot - ijk
http://www.newstatesman.com/future-proof/2014/10/ultimate-weapon-against-gamergate-time-wasters-1960s-chat-bot-wastes-their-time

======
Terr_
Amusing, yes... but otherwise dickish (it's still spam from a bot) and
unimpressive. Even fairly brain-dead responses will emit a reply from
_somebody_ , just like sending 419 scam.

------
Goladus
Anyone interested in learning more about GamerGate is well-advised to visit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction](http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction)
(KiA). The sub is highly active and the wiki is reasonably well-curated.
Polite, rational skeptics are welcome.

~~~
davidgerard
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gamergate](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gamergate)
is extensively referenced. Don't just believe the text - check the references.

~~~
Goladus
> Don't just believe the text - check the references.

I've already read almost all of those references. The story told by the wiki
article is downright comical in its misrepresentation of those references.

